# Royal Cromer



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

I've got a cottage booked in June oop norf in June that's close to Royal Cromer so it would be rude not to, wouldn't it &#128521;

So, I'm looking at either Tuesday 21st  or Wednesday 22nd June to have a knock around it, those days are not set in stone but would suit me best in the middle of my holiday week. 

Somebody did get in touch with me on here about if but I'll be damned if I can remember who it was. 

Anyone live up there who wants to meet up and tear the place up get your name down, would be nice to get a little mini meet of the North East coast boys together, I've heard some decent things about the course!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

North East ? 

http://www.royalcromergolfclub.com/mobile/home.aspx


----------



## Break90 (Feb 15, 2016)

North Norfolk maybe


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Well it's a 3.5 hour drive east and it's also north of me and on the east coast of England, it's not like your going to stick your name down is it so rather than being pedantic bog off elsewhere, people can see by the title of the thread the course in question and can choose to travel down, up or across to join me, but the last person I would want to see on my holiday is you, so please don't bother!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Break90 said:



			North Norfolk maybe
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I could go with that, the comment in my OP wasn't declaring the course was in the North East, I've lived in Newcastle so I know where it is, but I know it could draw some of the NE & Teeside boys down hopefully to join me, but hey, some people just can't help themselves!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Play Sheringham too as it is just down the road. Well worth it. We played both Royal Cromer and Sheringham on tour and most preferred Sheringham. It would be interesting to get your view afterwards.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Play Sheringham too as it is just down the road. Well worth it. We played both Royal Cromer and Sheringham on tour and most preferred Sheringham. It would be interesting to get your view afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Think I could only swing 1 days golf when on holiday with her indoors, but if somewhere else nearby is favoured I'll go with the flow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

I was actually trying to just check that you had the right golf course that's all as opposed to anything else hence the question mark that it was the North East and Up North you were talking about to avoid confusion.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2016)

Pity you can only do the one day. Brancaster, especially if the tide is in is worth a visit. And their Honours boards are a fantastic read. And then there's Hunstanton. Those two, plus Cromer are in my top 10. If I was 8 hours closer I'd spoil your day and join you.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Fish said:



			Think I could only swing 1 days golf when on holiday with her indoors, but if somewhere else nearby is favoured I'll go with the flow.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert and I would not want to cause mayhem in the Fish household. There are great holes on both courses.


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Pity you can only do the one day. Brancaster, especially if the tide is in is worth a visit. And their Honours boards are a fantastic read. And then there's Hunstanton. Those two, plus Cromer are in my top 10. If I was 8 hours closer I'd spoil your day and join you.
		
Click to expand...

I've booked a fishermans cottage on the sea front in Bacton Bri so I'm open to any pointers as where's best to play and with anyone from the area or even put a little meet together, I just mentioned RC before as it was flagged up to me when I booked.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 15, 2016)

The roads around there aren't great. If you've only got one it's got to be Cromer, followed by Sheringham if you can't get on Cromer.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 15, 2016)

I live 20 mins south of Newcastle and I've just autorouted to Cromer, sorry mate it's 4hr 30 mins from me, bit far for one round. Thanks for the invite though!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 15, 2016)

I've played a lot of golf around that bit of coastline. My order of preference would be Brancaster, Hunstanton, Great Yarmouth, Sheringham then Cromer.

Yarmouth isn't everyone's cup of tea, it is very quirky and set inside the race course. I've played it a few times, some very good holes and always fun to play. 
Brancaster is special, won't be cheap but it is like stepping back in time. The clubhouse hasn't changed for 100 years. If you go, check out the view of the course from the upstairs viewing gallery, it will take your breath away.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2016)

There is a lovely, largely unknown course designed by Harry Vardon at Mundesley
its a 9 holer with different tee positions in & out, some really nice holes too.

Well in the shade of its more well known rivals, but worthy of the "Hidden Gem" title


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2016)

I was not overly impressed with Cromer, apart from the 14th and 15th. Its not that linksy with quite a parkland feel and hardly any sea views. Fish, I would definitely go for Sheringham. The stretch from the 3rd to the 7th is superb along the cliff top with the north sea on your right. The 5th has to be one of the best holes in England and the course and greens are always in great nick.  It is a bit of a trek from Bacton to Brancaster whereas Sheringham only a few miles west of Cromer


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2016)

paddyc said:



			I was not overly impressed with Cromer, apart from the 14th and 15th. Its not that linksy with quite a parkland feel and hardly any sea views. Fish, I would definitely go for *Sheringham*. The stretch from the 3rd to the 7th is superb along the cliff top with the north sea on your right. The 5th has to be one of the best holes in England and the course and greens are always in great nick.  It is a bit of a trek from Bacton to Brancaster whereas Sheringham only a few miles west of Cromer
		
Click to expand...

Oh my, that does look very nice :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 15, 2016)

Out of the two, definitely play Sheringham. Excellent layout!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Out of the two, definitely play Sheringham. Excellent layout!
		
Click to expand...

That's the general consensus of our swindle trip there - Sheringham the favourite. 

Another group also went there with club pro and always say Sheringham is the better of the two.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2016)

If you cannot get on at Sheringham then try Great Yarmouth. Its bit further than Sheringham in the other direction. It is quite quirky but is a really good understated links course and is a real test and you wont find many courses with four better par 3's imo. My club has a reciprical with them and I wouldnt mind another crack at it, if you want a pp and decide to go there.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			Think I could only swing 1 days golf when on holiday with her indoors, but if somewhere else nearby is favoured I'll go with the flow.
		
Click to expand...

If I only had one days golf to play whilst in that area I would be heading for Hunstanton personally. 
Have played Cromer before, it was "okay" but nowhere near in the same league as Hunstanton.
Some superb golf holes, and the fastest greens I think I have ever putted on.
I usually like fast greens, but these were frighteningly quick!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2016)

Right, the decision is made, I'm going to have a crack at Sheringham, thank you for everyone's input, Hunstanton will have to wait, it's just a bit too far away from where I'm staying.

I'm going to plan on Wednesday 22nd June as it's Ladies day on the Tuesday and were driving back early Friday morning so  don't want to play the day before we leave.

I'll make some enquiries today, but if anyone who is in the area, or not, who would like to join me then please state your interest, however, I will start a new thread titled accordingly with any information I manage to get today when I call them.  

I'll ask about County Cards or any minimum criteria to get a discount, are there any members of Sheringham on here? now that would be nice


----------



## paddyc (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah good choice mate you wont regret it. Shame Im not planning on being in the area and not aware of any forumers oop north norfolk.
I always enjoyed an early start with the sun coming up over the north sea or a summer evening there are not many better places to play.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 16, 2016)

Norfolk has it's own County Card scheme. So your Warwickshire card might not work, I play that area every year, and have enquired, although it may have changed since last year. I'm due to play Sheringham in July so look forward to your review


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 16, 2016)

Norfolk county card scheme involves Norfolk, Suffolk and Bedfordshire, so not sure it will work.

Great choice on Sheringham, just don't hit it right off the 17th or 18th!!


----------

